# Cockatiel health advice needed please



## Rooster2312

My cockatiel hen Parsley (~11yrs) started laying eggs from around the age of 8 and has a history of chronic egg-laying. A couple of years ago she was producing well over the average number of eggs she should have been having so was taken some distance to an avian vet for a health check. She was given a clean bill of health and has not had to see a vet since. The usual suggestions offered to deter her from laying didn't make a difference, so I took the simple step of changing her cage lining from newspaper to those environmentally friendly absorbant wood pellets that are designed for cat litter use. They use this to line the aviary floors at my local Pets at Home store. It not only looks more presentable but has been advantageous in Parsley's case as it is not suitable or comfy for nesting. She hadn't laid any eggs for over a year apart from one rogue egg that I found on top of the cage a few months ago. I use this litter to line my budgies cage and have had no problems health wise. I read on another forum that this litter shouldn't be used as it is a harbour for bacteria which I agree with but as I change this on a weekly basis I haven't considered this to be detrimental.

About a month ago, I was having recurring airway irritation and as I only really have one room which I share with 4 birds, I was fearful that the bird dust was the culprit. In order to eliminate some of the dust, I changed the cage litter and replaced it again with newspaper. Bad idea! Parsley became broody again and as I feared, it wasn't long before there was an egg on the bottom of the cage. I think it was about 4 or 5 days before the second egg was laid and as this time delay was out of the ordinary, I hoped that she would have just the one to sit. Another 3 have since followed in normal succession.

I am well used to hens laying patterns and the elimination patterns that accompany this. I expect these large daily voluminous poops, but Parsley gave me cause for concern today as there was no evidence of *any* poop for about 48 hours. Thursday past, there was green diarrhoea all over the cage and the wall at the rear of the cage. This is normal for her during this time so I wasn't alarmed. I had to strip the cage down, toys and everything. I noticed yesterday that the newspapers was clean, but when it was still spotless this morning, it worried me. I decided to let her out of the cage hoping that flight might make her 'go'. I knew that my flat was going to get a splattering but I was more concerned about her retaining. She flew up onto the door and as I saw her make the motions, I tried to hold a container underneath her. Well!! It projected out of her vent with some force, missing the container...it was everywhere ! It was also expectedly very odourous. A few minutes later she passed some semi solid matter which I strongly suspect was a broken up malformed soft egg. 

She is showing no signs of illness or weakness, but I think she should be eating a bit more than she does. She is sitting on her eggs most of the day and roosts higher up at night. When she was out, she was flying around and has no leg weakness. She has access to a calcium block and cuttlefish and has been seen nibbling away at these. I have now scraped some of the calcium block onto the top of her seeds. I'm worried that she will aquire an infection as a result of retaining her poop. I'm going to call my sister who is a veterinary nurse, but would welcome any advice that any member here has to offer.

Sorry for the length of this post.

Many thanks, Lindi


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Lindi,

I don't know much about egg issues in cockatiels, but I do know about it in pigeons. 

I would be concerned about the semi-solid matter that you suspect to be a broken up malformed egg.

Did all the broken matter come out? Has she laid any more eggs since this episode, and they are normal? 

She may have an infection, or not, but what is causing it is my concern, and may need to be determined by the vet, to see what is going on in the oviduct. 

That is just my two cents worth. Others will be along that have experience with cockatiels hens.


----------



## Rooster2312

Thanks Treesa for your quick reply. I just donned gloves and rechecked the semi-solid stuff she passed that is in the poop bag to go out to the bin. There wasn't much of it, it's difficult to say what is it. It is not your normal poop though. I can only describe these bits as being brownish-grey in colour constisting of some fine sand-like matter. It was all broken up when it hit the carpet so I am unsure what we are talking about. Many years ago before I kept birds, my friend's cockateil became hypocalcaemic and layed a soft- shelled egg. This was laid whole and I remember it had a wet sand-like consistency inside. She also had profuse green odourous diarrhoea. She was taken to a vet, given an antibiotic injection, and my friend was told to keep her cool  . She subsequently died a couple of days after and her keel bone was like a razor blade. Not knowing about birds, it was then that I decided to do my own reading to gain answers to why she died. My friend was unaware of the dangers of his actions by removing the eggs, but I felt the advice offered by the vet was unsatisfactory. No mention was made about the birds weight loss and with hindsight, the bird should have been kept warm if it was that ill.

I've always felt bad that if we had read more about the birds health before things were critical, she could have been saved. I would hate to see my bird go through the same fate bearing in mind that she is fairly elderly now. As much as I don't want to be up to my neck again cleaning up bird diarrhoea , I will let her out again soon to make sure she is pooping. She doesn't look thin but I shall check her breast for evidence of weight loss. She is still sitting on 4 eggs.

Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC

Lindi, I don't know enough about cockatiels to help you but I sure hope Parsley gets ok. Your devotion is awesome.


----------



## Lovebirds

have you tried the "cocktiel site"? I've got one but he's a boy and I don't have a clue. Wish I could help but wish you luck. 

http://www.cockatielcottage.net/

http://www.cockatiels.org/cgi-bin/YaBB/YaBB.pl

http://www.cockatiel.com/


----------



## ~Racer Pigeon~

I have a pet cockatiel who is like my best friend, she's about 13 or 14 years of age now and still lays eggs sometimes. She seems to lay the egg alright but then lays another one sometimes which is deformed and soft. I have no idea why that happens. It seems to happen a lot of the time after she lays an egg. 

Does anybody know why this might occur?


----------



## george simon

~Racer Pigeon~ said:


> I have a pet cockatiel who is like my best friend, she's about 13 or 14 years of age now and still lays eggs sometimes. She seems to lay the egg alright but then lays another one sometimes which is deformed and soft. I have no idea why that happens. It seems to happen a lot of the time after she lays an egg.
> 
> Does anybody know why this might occur?


HI PIGEON RACER,First a BIG WELCOME, the soft and deformed egg is a lack of calcium.


----------



## ~Racer Pigeon~

Thank you very much for the welcome.  

I don't know too much about birds, my brother has taught me some things because he used to keep birds as a hobby. What would I give her that will help with the calcium? Forgive my lack of knowledge lol. I give her cockatiel mix. I often give her some little treats as well. She likes lettuce, peas and beans! I don't give her too much lettuce though because I have been told that it might not be good for them.

Any tips?


----------



## Rooster2312

Hi Racer Pigeon,

Cuttlefish and calcium blocks are easily obtained from pet stores to supplement your cockatiels diet. They will usually nibble on them more just prior to egg-laying. I also use a small amount oyster shell grit sprinkled onto the seeds at times. Contrary to what you may hear about having to provide grit for hookbills, grit isn't necessary for digestion as they de-hull their seeds. A very small amount doesn't do any harm, but large amounts can cause impaction of the gizzard. You may also be able to buy a liquid calcium supplement that can be added to water or soft foods. 

Lindi


----------



## ~Racer Pigeon~

Okay, thank you very much for the help Rooster2312. I will try giving her some cuttlefish today. Hopefully she will decide to have a nibble on that! She doesn't seem to nibble on the bird seed blocks I give her, she's fussy lol.


----------

